
Show HN: An educational RISC-V IDE, RARS, releases v1.3 - thethirdone
https://github.com/TheThirdOne/rars/releases/tag/v1.3
======
thethirdone
After my last post [1], RARS got a lot more attention including people finding
issues and submitting pull requests. This release covers all of the
improvements the community has helped make over that time.

Additionally, this release includes an API to help educators grade programs
effectively.

[1]:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19457842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19457842)

